# The Passion of Hate, The Passion of Love - Part 5 of 5



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 25, 2007)

*The Passion of Hate, The Passion of Love*
*By Kaith Rustaz*

  Hate leads to Power or Hate leads to Suffering which is true?

  Both are.  

  Love is the answer  Love turns to Hate

  Emotional beings are we, and emotions are tools, are weapons to be used for your own success.

  Two of the most powerful emotions are Love and Hate.

Hate is the intense dislike of something, so strong it demands you to take action. Often seen as the inverse of Love, hate which evolves from love is one of the most powerful of emotions, burning hot and fierce, and often consuming all in its path.

  The Jedi claim to be beyond hate, but hate and fear the Sith they do, for the Sith are Yang to their Ying.

  The Jedi fear Love, for the attachment it brings, and the ties that it binds.

  Sith avoid love, for to love is to be merciful, and mercy is weakness. This is not to say sith abstain from love, far from it.

The Jedi in their attempt to subdue and ignore their emotions, seek to suppress both love and hate. A Sith will use them both, revel in them, master them, and use them both.

Hate is the most common of Sith weapons. It drives us to strike out against our enemies. A powerful tool hate is, by powering our attack, it becomes the perfect defense.

Hate is a risky weapon. Its perfection if left uncontrolled can possess us, an drive us to our own destruction, so hot does its flame burn. To be used effectively, hate must be controlled and directed, with purpose. Purposeless hatred only consumes us, leaving nothing.

Love, often the opposite of Hate is an important Sith tool. Love can drive us, cause us to protect that which we care about and for, be it a person, place or thing. Love provides the ultimate in a defense, a shield and an energy source that cannot be broken, except by death, and sometimes not even then. It shields us with an armor that cannot be cut, cannot shatter.

Love also however, blinds us. It causes us to act recklessly, foolishly, prematurely. It can cloud our mind, poison our judgment, and soften our resolve. 

  Be mindful of Love and Hate, lest they control you and lead you to your doom.

  Love is that which can lead you to give your last swallow of water to a dying enemy.
  Hate is that which can lead you to ignore the suffering of those whom you love.

  Powerful emotions are these, not so easily mastered and controlled.

  Be mindful of them. Enjoy them. Experience them and rejoice in them.

  To love, and to hate are to be human.


[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]===[/FONT]
         [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Bob Hubbard also known on various on-line forums as "Silent" Bob, "Kaith Rustaz" and just "Kaith", is a long time sci-fi fan. Currently head of the I.K.V. Devisior, an independent science fiction, anime and fantasy fan club, he has held positions with numerous other groups. He has organized activities at Media Play and Barnes & Nobel, worked con security, participated in club challenges for charities, and participated in masquerades, art shows and model shows at several Toronto conventions. 
          You can reach Bob at his website, http://rustaz.com[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]

Copyright [/FONT]©2007          Bob Hubbard - Copies of this article are free to distribute, provided all text is retained intact.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 25, 2007)

Thus concludes a look at Sith concepts.


----------



## zDom (Oct 26, 2007)

And are you, Bob aka Kaith, of the Sith?


----------

